# CZ83



## kaileevi7 (9 mo ago)

My CZ83. I love this little .380


----------



## Laufer (Dec 26, 2018)

Just acquired my 83.

It’s the only handgun (other than a ‘43 Luger) that is as enjoyable to shoot as my centerfire rifles.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Laufer said:


> Just acquired my 83.
> 
> It’s the only handgun (other than a ‘43 Luger) that is as enjoyable to shoot as my centerfire rifles.


I have three of the CZ82's and I have a complaint about them. They are so accurate and reliable that they turned me onto a CZ junkie for life. Mine are 9MM X 18 of course but I hoarded enough ammunition that I can shoot them for quite a while before I have to buy a high dollar ammunition. I had seven but four disappeared to relatives and Friends.


----------

